
Bamboo Bike Maker Grows His Frames, Bonsai Style - naish
http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/09/growing-bamboo.html
======
cmos
This is a great example of ingenuity. We humans tend to have 'not invented
here' syndrome. We understand so little about nature and ourselves that we
often don't look for solutions that already exist. We are so often excited
about, in the case of the bike world, new alloys and ways to weld lightweight
metals that we often overlook existing solutions. This is definitely happening
in the world of medicine.

My point? Get out of the house and get in touch with the great outdoors.
Nature has solved many problems for a very long time. So maybe we can learn
something from it that we can apply to our trivial day to day issues.

